# impossible d'acceder a ma livebox V2



## damien447 (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir

J'ai une nouvelle livebox 2 celle rectangulaire avec un angle couper, et j'aimerai mettre un dd en réseau mais je n'arrive pas a me connecter sur ma livebox un message parait et me met que le serveur n'est pas pris en charge ??

que faire ??
Merci


----------



## lolipale (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Votre message n'est pas très clair.
Essayez de vous connecter à votre livebox via un navigateur internet (Safari, Firefox, etc.) à l'adresse http://192.168.1.1


----------



## damien447 (16 Septembre 2011)

Oui oui ça j'y arrive mais, j'aimerai en faite accéder a mon disque dur qui est brancher sur un port usb sur la livebox. Pour cela il faut aller dans le finder et "se connecter a" et ensuite taper //livebox/ mais quand je fais ceci, ça m'affiche un message d'erreur : "La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter nest pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème"

Comment résoudre se problème?


----------



## lolipale (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Essayez la commande suivante : smb://livebox ou smb://192.168.1.1 lorsque vous utilisez le menu du Finder "Aller" puis "Se connecter à"


----------



## damien447 (17 Septembre 2011)

Justement, quand je fais cette commande ce message d'erreur m'apparait alors que sur mon windows tout sa passe très bien.


----------



## lolipale (17 Septembre 2011)

Bizarre.
Avez vous essayer de redémarrer votre livebox ?
Pouvez-vous nous donner le message exact lors de l'echec de la connexion (un petit screenshot, par exemple) ?


----------



## damien447 (17 Septembre 2011)

Voila merci


----------



## lolipale (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quel est votre OS ? Si c'est Lion, il semble que vous ne soyez pas le seul à vivre cette problématique. 
Apple, avec cette OS, a changé en profondeur, les méthodes de partage de fichiers avec les périphériques non Apple (ils ont remplacé, pour faire court, Samba version open source par une version Microsoft héritée de Vista et changé dans AFP la méthode d'authentification (DHX2 au lieu de DHCAST128 jugée pas assez sûre).

Je ne sais pas si la Livebox V2 supporte AFP. Au cas ou, il existe une méthode pour revenir sur l'ancienne méthode d'authentification. Cette méthode est fournie par Apple ici


----------



## damien447 (18 Septembre 2011)

Je suis effectivement sous lion et ma livebox est une V2.

Donc il n'y a pas de moyen pour y accéder? votre lien ne marche pas, pouvez vous le remettre?


----------



## lolipale (19 Septembre 2011)

Oups ...
Voici le lien : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4700?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## damien447 (19 Septembre 2011)

j'ai un problème il me demande un mot de passe et je le connait pas..


----------



## lolipale (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il s'agit de votre mot de passe de session si vous êtes admin de votre poste.


----------



## damien447 (19 Septembre 2011)

j'ai pas de mot de passe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------

j'ai reussit a trouver.. mais je n'arrive pas a entrée les commandes enfin je distingue pas les différentes commande a entrée :

sudo chmod o+w /Bibliothèque/Préférencessudo defaults write /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_host_prefs_version -int 1


----------



## lolipale (19 Septembre 2011)

Faites un copier-coller des commandes depuis la page du support Apple.
Sélectionner le texte puis faites cmd-C puis coller dans le terminal


----------



## damien447 (19 Septembre 2011)

voila se que ça me met :


----------



## lolipale (19 Septembre 2011)

Il y a deux commandes l'une sur l'autre dans votre copie d'écran
Tapez :


sudo chmod o+w /Bibliothèque/Préférencessudo defaults write /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_host_prefs_version -int 1
defaults read  /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_disabled_uams
sudo defaults write /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient  afp_disabled_uams -array "Cleartxt Passwrd" "MS2.0" "2-Way Randnum  exchange"
sudo chmod o-w /Bibliothèque/Préférences
Ne les faites pas les unes à la suite des autres.
Suivez scrupuleusement ce que vous dit la page de support d'Apple.
Bonne chance


----------



## damien447 (19 Septembre 2011)

Oui mais lors de la première commande ça m'affiche : 
chmod: /Bibliothèque/Préférencessudo: No such file or directory
chmod: defaults: No such file or directory
chmod: write: No such file or directory
chmod: /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient: No such file or directory
chmod: afp_host_prefs_version: No such file or directory
chmod: -int: No such file or directory
chmod: 1: No such file or directory

la commande n'a pas marcher la? si?


----------



## lolipale (20 Septembre 2011)

Vous pouvez peut être essayer les commandes en anglais :


sudo chmod o+w /Library/Preferences
sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_host_prefs_version -int 1
defaults read /Library/Preferences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_disabled_uams
sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_disabled_uams -array "Cleartxt Passwrd" "MS2.0" "2-Way Randnum exchange"
sudo chmod o-w /Library/Preferences


----------



## damien447 (20 Septembre 2011)

J'ai donc fais la manip'. Mais je n'arrive toujours pas a aller dans ma livebox..


----------



## damien447 (20 Septembre 2011)

Pourtant elle reste voyante dans la barre latérale.. Comment faire ?


----------



## dan38 (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

1/ la commande Apple :
sudo chmod o+w /Bibliothèque/Préférencessudo defaults write /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_host_prefs_version -int 1
 a faire :
sudo chmod o+w /Bibliothèque/Préférences
sudo defaults write /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_host_prefs_version -int 1
Ce qui est proposé avec la version US par Lolipal dans sa réponse du 20/09 à 11h33. 

2/ Je crains que ta LiveBox utilise Samba et non AFP, dont je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution


----------



## erick_lcz (30 Septembre 2011)

damien447 a dit:


> Pourtant elle reste voyante dans la barre latérale.. Comment faire ?




Salut Damien, as tu finalement réglé ton problème?
meme situation...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Initiatik (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

La Livebox utilise en effet Samba.
La méthode mentionnée plus haut ne fonctionne donc pas.
Une solution toute simple est d'avoir recours au logiciel Mucommander (gratuit)
comme mentionné ici : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3206668?start=0&tstart=0

Bonne année à toutes et à tous


----------



## asirbu (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je pense avoir été aussi dans le même cas de problème.
Je ne pouvais pas accéder sous OS Lion mon disque usb branché sur ma box Ovh.

L'erreur que j'avais été "la version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter nest pas prise en charge".

Pour que vous soyez sur d'être dans le même cas vous pouvez ouvrir la console des messages système (tapez "Console" dans spotlight) et vérifiez que vous avez bien ce message d'erreur technique: 

06/04/12 13:26:05,000 kernel: smb_smb_negotiate: Support for the server THOMSON has been deprecated (PreXP), disconnecting

Dans ce cas, ce qui résout le problème: il faut taper la commande suivante dans le Terminal: 
sudo sysctl -w net.smb.fs.kern_deprecatePreXPServers=0

Attention, apparemment cette commande n'est valable que pour la session en cours ... donc peut être il faudrait l'automatiser à chaque redemarrage.


----------

